

Ask HN: What hourly rate can a solid Python developer be paid per hour? - andrewstuart

Assuming a Python developer with full stack experience, Linux&#x2F;AWS, front end, back end, databases and APIs.
======
lastofus
$75 - $125 assuming direct hire/contract (no middlemen), and you are in the
US. It also depends on the length of the project and if 1099 vs w2.

~~~
camgunz
Maybe in the valley. On average, US Python developers make between $35-$50/hr.

~~~
lastofus
I can't speak to averages. I can only to my own experience here in the
midwest. I've had no problem getting $75/hr for ongoing long term projects,
and have friends who are in the same boat.

~~~
camgunz
I'm just going by what I read on indeed and glassdoor.

EDIT:

Oh, maybe you guys mean contract work or consulting. Yeah OK, but the reason
you have to charge so much is all the risk you take on, so that makes sense. I
thought maybe it was like, "translated into salary". Most people don't average
> $100k a year as a developer, I don't think anyway?

~~~
lastofus
You are almost certainly correct that the averages employee salary for a
Python web dev is sub $100k/yr. My numbers were for contract/freelance hourly
rates and all that entails (increased risk, no benefits, higher taxes when
working 1099, gaps between clients).

I'm assuming that's what OP was asking about since they asked for hourly rates
as opposed to yearly salary, but I could be wrong :)

